# Taurus model 650CIA or 651 Protector



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I am looking at 2 models .357 snubbys.I am eyeing the 650 CIA and 651 Protector.I put this in a taurus post and got no responseso I thought maybe it may need to be by itself.These have what I want but I have never owned a Taurus and want to know about potential problems.If these arent worth it I am looking at a charter arms model 53711 in 38spl+P.Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Look at these threads:
http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/26348-taurus-quality.html
http://www.handgunforum.net/taurus/30781-what-best-guns-taurus-makes.html

Never having owned a Taurus, I can't comment.
But there have been many, many negative comments posted about them by others.

From what I've read, there seems to be a quality-control problem at the factory.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I have looked at alot of 3rd party reviews and it is either love it or hate it.The problem is my requirements leaves my options narrowed.For a shrouded or bobbed hammer,2inch barrel in .357 it is limited.The taurus is 336.63 and s&w m&p340 is708.48.That is a huge difference.These prices are from Cheaper Than Dirt.

I live on SSI and disability insurance,so funds are limited and I have to be frugal.My other option is a ruger LCR in .357,but it has a aluminum monolithic frame.A .357 in this config is a beast in a small package when loaded with a hot .357round.I would love to hear opinions about the Rugers frame.Here is my other choice
7-G5450 - Ruger LCR Revolver .357 Magnum 1.875" Barrel 5 Rounds Hogue Tamer Grip Blackened Stainless Finish Target Gray Cylinder 5450


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I keep writing this:
_To get the very best value for your money, buy a gently-used gun._

In that case, you could afford a top-of-the-line S&W or nice old Colt.
Maybe you'd find a police trade-in.

If it is possible, strike a bargain with the seller that permits you to take the used pistol to a gunsmith for an appraisal of function and condition. You'd have _written_ permission to return an unsatisfactory gun for store credit against another used gun's purchase.

With the sole exception of Jean's Kel-Tec P3AT, we do not own any guns that were bought new. Every one of them was bought used, and surveyed by a gunsmith.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank You


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I went on a shopping trip today and hit all pawnshops and gunshops.Lot of dissapointment.I did find a Rossi R46202 in SS and it is a 6 shot.It dont have a shroud but it is nice and great shape.They want 300 and budsgunshop.com wants 340.I been looking at 3rd party reviews and havent found any bad and want to hear if any had any.I was told my the salesman it doesnt want a steady diet of hot .357 but 38spl is no problem.I intend to fire .357 to be familiar and for main carry round and 38 for range time.

While at my local range I burnt 100 rounds.what a blast.While I turned my wheelchair around and was getting ready to fire a ret detective asked what I was doing.I said never know who is behind you,and was firing weak hand.You dont always have time to get into proper stance.Simple boy scout stuff,always prepared.


----------

